
ACMEv2 beta (v0.2.1) now available - eurg
https://github.com/hlandau/acmetool/issues/322
======
eurg
For me, great news, because of the End-Of-Life plan for ACME v1 for
LetsEncrypt: [https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/end-of-life-plan-for-
acm...](https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/end-of-life-plan-for-acmev1/88430)

> In November of 2019 we will stop allowing new account registrations through
> our ACMEv1 API endpoint. Existing accounts will continue to function
> normally.

> In June of 2020 we will stop allowing new domains to validate via ACMEv1.

